# Quick newb stereo question.



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Just tell me if this is what i would want please. I know I want the Type s 10, but is this the right amp for the job?

Alpine Type S 10" 2ohm, 300w rms, 900w peak
Alpine M350 Amp, 200w at 4 ohm, 350 at 2, rms. "Brigded into 2 ohms : 700W x 1 " peak.

It sounds to me that this is what i need, am i right? 
please no flame im a stero newb, thanks in advance

The Sub 

The Amp 

I was reading Pete's post about DVC and SVC and it just made me more confused on what I need...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

*...sorry*

Ok so I decided this is not as simple as a question as I thought. If the Sub has 2 2ohm voice coils. If ran series i get 4 ohms total, in parrellel i get 1. The amp seems to push the most power at 2 ohms, so would I need to get the 4 ohm sub and run it parrellel to get final result of 2 ohms? I'm so confused. I was looking at these pics and it just screwed with my head... 
Confusing JL Pics 
Stereo Gurus ASSEMBLE!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Alright, I think I've figured out that I need 4 ohm, parrellen wired voice coils, with the amp to have the final output be 2 ohm. In Pete's DVC SVC post it talked about watage per coil? How does that apply and stuff?


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

yes you are correct to get a final load of 2Ohms you need a dual 4 Ohm sub wired in parallel. although the type s is a decent entry level sub if that, for about the same money i could lead you in the direction of more high end products if your interested...

pm me if you are

Joe


----------

